# Dog Day Care Derbyshire



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I am going to Derbyshire for a week in June and taking my two dogs. The accommodation I am going to allows the dogs to be left in the lodge when we pop out and they will come and check on them, but considering my dogs come to work with me everyday, they are not used to being left for more than a couple of hours. I know that this will cause them more issues being in a strange place. At least one of the days we are away, I would like to go out and do some touristy things which a) the dogs won't be allowed into and b) will hate anyway  

So, I am wondering if anyone knows of a dog day care service in Derbyshire that allows dogs to attend for one day? They are used to this environment, and are both relatively well behaved and up to date with vacc's etc. 

Any help/advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi I recommend "Just for Dogs" it's located in Ashbourne and i think it's around £12 a day. It's where i take my dog Lilla to when i need to kennel her.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

The OP last posted 8 years ago and is no longer active. I recomend you check post dates before replying.  Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------

